# how come no one ever uses the chatroom?



## femaleseat (Nov 4, 2010)

its always empty


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 4, 2010)

You might be able to find the answer here.


----------



## fitforfat (Nov 5, 2010)

Because it's always empty! haha


----------



## sloboy302 (Nov 5, 2010)

There's usually someone on after 7pm (CST for me) that I've found. There may not be too many but a good handful or so, most I've seen since joining was 13. I log in every once in awhile myself and chat a little.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2010)

I was on last night and the night before. There were about a dozen people chatting. 

There's a forum for chat here which I think was pointed out upthread.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 5, 2010)

Gather around children, I will tell you of a time, many moons ago, when the chatroom would be hoppin'. 

There were nights when at least 30 people would be in the main room, and then some of us would use the other rooms. It was fun, it was hectic. There were trampolines and happiness. There was pouncing and magical pixie dust.

Now no one uses it. 

I don't know what happened. In fact I hadn't logged in for so long that when I tried,my handle was no longer active. I had to reactivate it! 

But honestly I can see it being fun with this group, as much as you post around here you could have instant interaction/responses, and fun times could be had again.


----------



## djudex (Nov 5, 2010)

I didn't even know there was a chatroom.

....WHAT ELSE HAVEN'T YOU PEOPLE TOLD ME ABOUT????


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 5, 2010)

If you look at the top right next to home you'll see chat.

There's actually a BHM/FFA chat room that has really rarely gotten used. But I'm sure you guys could put it to good use if you choose to. 

*sprinkles more pixie dust*

Heck I'm gonna go sit in that room right now for a little while. Maybe sprinkle pixie dust around in there not sure it'll be seen under the already existent layer of dust.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 5, 2010)

And if anyone issues getting into the chat, drop me a PM and I'll help ya'll out.

*hint hint*

*wink wink*

*nudge nudge*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 6, 2010)

*sigh* was nice to see people using the chat tonight.

and I'm looking into the issues I've talked to a couple people about. I will get back to you as soon as I can.

Was good to see it being used again though...warmed my heart.


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 6, 2010)

Banshee raped me in there...it wasn't pretty.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 6, 2010)

*:doh: i tried....but Conrad is ANTI-Gmail ........whatever*


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 6, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *:doh: i tried....but Conrad is ANTI-Gmail ........whatever*


No...now wait a second...that's not done because Conrad has a personal vendetta against web-based email accounts (Am I defending Conrad?) but because those accounts can be abused by trolls which can easily infest and destroy a chat room.

IF you PM Blue-Eyed Banshee or Miriel with your issue, they WILL help you with that, manually or whatever. You'll get in.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 6, 2010)

I used the crap out of the chat room yesterday. It was fun.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 6, 2010)

Shouldn't be any more issues with gmail etc. now.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 6, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Banshee raped me in there...it wasn't pretty.



You liked it...


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 6, 2010)

He did. I saw everything. I liked it.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 7, 2010)

No, it's not. But I fixed it.


Also, get on the chat. Now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm seriously loving the chat more and more every day. I hadn't used a chat room in years. Thanks BEB.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm never going to bed at a normal time again.


----------



## femaleseat (Nov 8, 2010)

whenever i check it always shows me 0 ppl in the room!!!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 8, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm seriously loving the chat more and more every day. I hadn't used a chat room in years. Thanks BEB.



You're welcome...I figured this group would do well in the chat environment...even if it is in the week hours of the morning!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 8, 2010)

insomniacs ftw


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 12, 2010)

chat is SUPER dead tonight. three people, but we're having fun.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> chat is SUPER dead tonight. three people, but we're having fun.



I think I might be embarrassed if there were more of us in there LOL....I've told way too many stories hehe


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 12, 2010)

lol was great tonight


----------



## LovesBigMen (Nov 12, 2010)

That was fun! Heck yes! :happy:


----------



## Paquito (Nov 28, 2010)

Well that didn't last long.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 28, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Well that didn't last long.



I feel like a loser because I've been loggin' in every night . . .


----------



## JulieD (Nov 28, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel like a loser because I've been loggin' in every night . . .



Aww...Hozay, thats not the reason you are a loser


----------



## Paquito (Nov 28, 2010)

Fine, I'll offer myself as bait.

Jailbait.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 28, 2010)

ATTN: KEWL KIDZ

There is a Kewl Kidz club meeting currently going on in the chat room. Join us.


----------



## JulieD (Nov 28, 2010)

Paquito said:


> ATTN: KEWL KIDZ
> 
> There is a Kewl Kidz club meeting currently going on in the chat room. Join us.



Present for the Kewl Kidz Club meeting!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 28, 2010)

JulieD said:


> Aww...Hozay, thats not the reason you are a loser



hahahah, thanks?


----------



## JulieD (Nov 28, 2010)

Due to this evenings lack of participation in the Kewl Kidz Club Meeting, there may or may not be a chance to redeem your Kewl Kidz Club status tomorrow or any of the following nights. The first 12 Kewl Kidz may be invited to play a round of naked hollywood squares in tiny chat....and then again maybe not. And remember Kewl Kidz only, just because you think you are a cool kid, doesnt mean you are a Kewl Kidz.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 28, 2010)

I would have loved to have stayed last night if I hadn't gotten thrown off! Will try again tonight.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 28, 2010)

i tried to sign up for the chat room like a week ago but didnt get my login in time... 

i tried!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Nov 29, 2010)

And I have been with out internet and then out of town awww I missed it


----------



## LovesBigMen (Nov 29, 2010)

Sooo it may just be me, but the chat isn't working for me hah it's a sign xO HAHA jk:happy: no but really its just white and it hasn't worked for me in like two weeks it's really lame.


----------



## JulieD (Nov 29, 2010)

you have to keep typing...it will fix its self


----------



## LovesBigMen (Nov 29, 2010)

JulieD said:


> you have to keep typing...it will fix its self



Okay . . . I believe you xD no really I do cause your JulieD super cool!

Also thank you hmm that thought went right above my head haha.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 2, 2010)

Get on the chat assholesssssssss


----------



## Zowie (Dec 3, 2010)

Bitches, get on the chat! Eh!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 3, 2010)

guess i'm to late, boo.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm late to damn you t.v. and your distractions.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 4, 2010)

Few of us in here now


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 4, 2010)

i'm in there now


----------



## JulieD (Dec 5, 2010)

the chatting has begun....or has it?


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 5, 2010)

i think i saw 3 in there yesterday. NEW RECORD?
but yea do it


----------



## JulieD (Dec 5, 2010)

chat time fools!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 6, 2010)

Chat time, on the for reals.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 6, 2010)

It is pretty sweet in there... but I am usually doing something else so I get lost. Damn porn


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 6, 2010)

so what time is chat time cus i am bored and the forum is dead... entertain diminions!!!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 6, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> so what time is chat time cus i am bored and the forum is dead... entertain diminions!!!



hmmmm... you could always make a new video to pass the time away....
being as how you are so Charming, Fish


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 6, 2010)

JulieD said:


> hmmmm... you could always make a new video to pass the time away....
> being as how you are so Charming, Fish



ok, now that would be tacky... i need to have at least some sort of pretense for posting a video! besides i've been drinking and im not sure the dims youtubiverse is ready for that...


----------



## JulieD (Dec 6, 2010)

psst...hey FC, there are people in the chatroom...


----------



## JulieD (Dec 7, 2010)

Damn you late night chats! Now I'm dragging my feet, ugh! Oh, but they are so fun! I love the kewl kids!:wubu::happy:


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

JulieD said:


> Damn you late night chats! Now I'm dragging my feet, ugh! Oh, but they are so fun! I love the kewl kids!:wubu::happy:



right? i r sleeeeeeeeepy... but oh what an enlightening evening


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 7, 2010)

That chat got used and abused last night.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That chat got used and abused last night.



right? i almost feel like i should call the chat today, but eh, i've had better


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 7, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> right? i almost feel like i should call the chat today, but eh, i've had better



You probably have, you STUD.


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 7, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That chat got used and abused last night.



cant believe i missed it!!


----------



## Zowie (Dec 7, 2010)

No kidding femaleseat, you always miss the best night, we were like, 8 people in there. Tonight, guys. We'll get on it.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 7, 2010)

Zowie said:


> No kidding femaleseat, you always miss the best night, we were like, 8 people in there. Tonight, guys. We'll get on it.



Excellent. I will wear my nipple-guard especially.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> You probably have, you STUD.



oh i have  chats with 30, maybe 40 people. i'm talking men, women, young AND old! Chats so fast and furious that you don't know who's saying what or even what conversation you're a part of. And you know what? it's great, because at that moment, when you're three words deep into another person's topic, you know that you're alive...


----------



## Melian (Dec 7, 2010)

*wants to chat too.....but can't *


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> *wants to chat too.....but can't *



quitters never win and winners never quit melian...


----------



## Zowie (Dec 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> *wants to chat too.....but can't *



Bullshit. What if we make a seperate chat, non-dims related, invite the cool people we like, and that way it's husband-safe? You can just say you know us from various message boards.


----------



## Melian (Dec 7, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Bullshit. What if we make a seperate chat, non-dims related, invite the cool people we like, and that way it's husband-safe? You can just say you know us from various message boards.



You'll think I'm so lame for this, but he won't let me chat :S

He'd fucking spy on me and harass me forever about it. The only time I have more than 5-10 free minutes is in the evening, when we're both at home. Even if he was playing a game, he'd still spy on what I'm doing on the comp. It seriously pisses me off.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 7, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> oh i have  chats with 30, maybe 40 people. i'm talking men, women, young AND old! Chats so fast and furious that you don't know who's saying what or even what conversation you're a part of. And you know what? it's great, because at that moment, when you're three words deep into another person's topic, you know that you're alive...



Wow, FC...you like it that much, huh? Just wait till we Tiny Chat...you will probably go insane with glee...Zowie, watch Glee


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> You'll think I'm so lame for this, but he won't let me chat :S
> 
> He'd fucking spy on me and harass me forever about it. The only time I have more than 5-10 free minutes is in the evening, when we're both at home. Even if he was playing a game, he'd still spy on what I'm doing on the comp. It seriously pisses me off.



here's what you need to do: every night start slipping ground up tylenol (15-20) and small amounts of antifreeze into his food. after a few weeks he'll be so consumed with his sudden onset of kidney failure that he wont be able to worry about you chatting. plus, with him on dialysis think of all the free time you'll get!!


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

JulieD said:


> Wow, FC...you like it that much, huh? Just wait till we Tiny Chat...you will probably go insane with glee...Zowie, watch Glee



what's tinychat? it sounds uncomfortable...


----------



## Melian (Dec 7, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> here's what you need to do: every night start slipping ground up tylenol (15-20) and small amounts of antifreeze into his food. after a few weeks he'll be so consumed with his sudden onset of kidney failure that he wont be able to worry about you chatting. plus, with him on dialysis think of all the free time you'll get!!



Riiiiiiight.....


----------



## Anjula (Dec 7, 2010)

I hope that one day I will have the opportunity to catch you on chat


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> Riiiiiiight.....



think of the children!!!


----------



## Melian (Dec 7, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> think of the children!!!



Have you been drinking? LOL.

Just stfu, make a sexy shirtless video and send that bitch to me.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> Have you been drinking? LOL.
> 
> Just stfu, make a sexy shirtless video and send that bitch to me.



not yet 

and quid pro quo babydoll!


----------



## Melian (Dec 7, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> not yet
> 
> and quid pro quo babydoll!



......maybe.

It will be purple, though. :doh:


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> ......maybe.
> 
> It will be purple, though. :doh:



purple boobs are hawt :smitten:


----------



## Zowie (Dec 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> ......maybe.
> 
> It will be purple, though. :doh:



Hahahaha... But well, I guess I don't blame your husband. I'd be worried sick of you wandering away if I turned my head too.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds less and less like a marriage each time he's mentioned, and more and more like a zookeeper making sure the exotic animals aren't escaping.


----------



## Melian (Dec 7, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Hahahaha... But well, I guess I don't blame your husband. I'd be worried sick of you wandering away if I turned my head too.





Sasquatch! said:


> Sounds less and less like a marriage each time he's mentioned, and more and more like a zookeeper making sure the exotic animals aren't escaping.



LOL!! Yeah, like I'm some kind of fancy bird in a poorly-secured enclosure.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> LOL!! Yeah, like I'm some kind of fancy bird in a poorly-secured enclosure.
> 
> BIRD



Purple boobs!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 7, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Purple boobs!



Purple Tit.


----------



## Melian (Dec 7, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Purple boobs!



Did you see the other video?


----------



## Zowie (Dec 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> Did you see the other video?



I saw A video, with the green sex ball. There's another?


----------



## Melian (Dec 7, 2010)

Zowie said:


> I saw A video, with the green sex ball. There's another?



No, just that one. I said "other" as in "other than the hypothetical tit video."

Are you volunteering to have sex with the sex ball?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> ......maybe.
> 
> It will be purple, though. :doh:



Purple bewbs?!?! Send it, NOW!!!

My pants are down, and I'm waiting.


----------



## Melian (Dec 7, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Purple bewbs?!?! Send it, NOW!!!
> 
> My pants are down, and I'm waiting.



AHAHAHAHAHA....I hope you're at work.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> No, just that one. I said "other" as in "other than the hypothetical tit video."
> 
> Are you volunteering to have sex with the sex ball?



I am, but only because it's yours. And I have no idea what to do with your sex ball besides bounce it down the street like a six year old.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA....I hope you're at work.



You know it. I'm kind of hiding my nude bottom half under my desk, but kind of not. Just so whoever walks by can get a free. Show.oh, and throw the sex ball in with the purple bewbs, I'll totall lose it. And say "I wanna feed you 'till you XPLODE LOL!"


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm getting increasingly freaked out.


----------



## Melian (Dec 7, 2010)

Zowie said:


> I am, but only because it's yours. And I have no idea what to do with your sex ball besides bounce it down the street like a six year old.



That's really the main flaw of the "sex ball" - there is no hole, and no one wants to jam the horns in their ass. Also, if that thing exploded on you it would be terribly painful. 

So maybe Hozay would go for it 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You know it. I'm kind of hiding my nude bottom half under my desk, but kind of not. Just so whoever walks by can get a free. Show.oh, and throw the sex ball in with the purple bewbs, I'll totall lose it. And say "I wanna feed you 'till you XPLODE LOL!"



Take it to the Weight board!!! (wouldn't that be a YouTube classic, though?)

Ok, I have to take off to teach a class now. Watch the words "sex ball" accidentally get uttered. THANKS GUYS


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 7, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm getting increasingly freaked out.



You're just jellis I'm getting melian/zoë/fish action.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 7, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're just jellis I'm getting melian/zoë/fish action.



Yep. SO Jellis.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Yep. SO Jellis.



whatever, i'm switching teams! from now on my loving will only come in sassy/paquito form! Through our powers combined we form Fattysextron! :smitten:


----------



## JulieD (Dec 7, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're just jellis I'm getting melian/zoë/fish action.





FishCharming said:


> whatever, i'm switching teams! from now on my loving will only come in sassy/paquito form! Through our powers combined we form Fattysextron! :smitten:





Sasquatch! said:


> Yep. SO Jellis.



Awww....you guys are one big happy hipster orgy just waiting to happen :happy::smitten:


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

JulieD said:


> Awww....you guys are one big happy hipster orgy just waiting to happen :happy::smitten:



i know i'm waiting! i wish it would just happen already!!! do you have any idea how hot this latex gimp suit gets??? and i've had to pee for hours now...


----------



## Paquito (Dec 7, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> whatever, i'm switching teams! from now on my loving will only come in sassy/paquito form! Through our powers combined we form Fattysextron! :smitten:



My plan for total board sex domination is going very well.

Also, tonight. Fr srs. We can try tinychat again. I might actually speak.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

Paquito said:


> My plan for total board sex domination is going very well.
> 
> Also, tonight. Fr srs. We can try tinychat again. I might actually speak.



WTF IS TINYCHAT?!?!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 7, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> WTF IS TINYCHAT?!?!



oh, you are soooo going to love it...


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

JulieD said:


> oh, you are soooo going to love it...



i hate you...


----------



## JulieD (Dec 7, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i hate you...



its video chat my friend...not only can you chat with the kewl kids...but you can watch them too!


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

JulieD said:


> its video chat my friend...not only can you chat with the kewl kids...but you can watch them too!



god damnit! i just took off my gimp suit... i'll go put it back on again...


----------



## LovesBigMen (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh my gosh I missed a lot of shit. :O I feel asleep at 9 or something ahahah school is tiring being there all day looking at the people pass by on break. Nah I hang out with friend jesus if I had to do that I would go crazy. sorry that was random...I hope I am a part of the kewl kids I want to tiny chat :O

If I am not one of the kewl kidz and don't get to I will understand


----------



## JulieD (Dec 7, 2010)

and let the chatting begin!


----------



## Paquito (Dec 8, 2010)

Statutory grape.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 8, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Statutory grape.



Zoë grapes me nightly via skype.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 8, 2010)

Fish just showed us his angry badger.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 8, 2010)

..............................echo?


----------



## Paquito (Dec 8, 2010)

Remember how weird my voice was?


----------



## JulieD (Dec 8, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Fish just showed us his angry badger.


...true story
And just when you think things are as awesome as they can get, an entire new level of awesomeness arrives


----------



## project219 (Dec 8, 2010)

Finally got a new Chat handle, somehow my old one wasn't working. So you can count on me popping in every now and again.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 8, 2010)

what time we bitchin' it up tonight?


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 8, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> what time we bitchin' it up tonight?



NOWWWW!!!!!!!!!! u ready?


----------



## project219 (Dec 8, 2010)

*raises hand* 

I'm ready... wait a sec... 

*gets hip boots on* 

READY!


----------



## Zowie (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm using every scrap of willpower and not going on tonight. I have two projects and two exams to study for. 

So don't do anything entertaining without me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 8, 2010)

Zowie said:


> I'm using every scrap of willpower and not going on tonight. I have two projects and two exams to study for.
> 
> So don't do anything entertaining without me.



Oh shit!!! THEYRE GIVING AWAY FREE SHIT!


----------



## Zowie (Dec 8, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh shit!!! THEYRE GIVING AWAY FREE SHIT!



Yeah. Free bullshit, you mean.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 8, 2010)

Fuckkkk. I really shouldn't go on chat tonight either...

But I have no willpower...

...

I like ellipses...


----------



## project219 (Dec 8, 2010)

To be honest, I was giving away free advice earlier.

...

It's kinda useless since I really have no important advice to give.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 8, 2010)

hmmmm...we should have hat chat tonight...only prerequisite...a head


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 10, 2010)

it's lonely in here...


----------



## Paquito (Dec 10, 2010)

Where the fuck did everyone go?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Where the fuck did everyone go?



no clue been empty since about midnight (eastern time).


----------



## Paquito (Dec 10, 2010)

Yea, there were like a bunch of people on 11ish? And then I leave for 15 minutes and it's empty. Weird.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd go in, but I'm sleep deprived enough to seem heavily drunk.

I'm cakerolling myself.

It's a piece of cake to bake a pretty cake! 
...
BRING IT DOWN BITCH. 


WHAT?
OKAY!
WHAT?
YEAAAAAH.


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 11, 2010)

chatroom timeeeeeeeeeeeee enter u all..


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 12, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> chatroom timeeeeeeeeeeeee enter u all..



i am boycotting the chat room until you give me what i want...


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 12, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i am boycotting the chat room until you give me what i want...



ouch!!!! pleaseeeeee come to our next chatroom meeting!!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 12, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> ouch!!!! pleaseeeeee come to our next chatroom meeting!!!



i never see you in there femaleseat


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 12, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i never see you in there femaleseat



i was just there last night...but i dont hang around there till 2 a.m. lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 12, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> i was just there last night...but i dont hang around there till 2 a.m. lol



You should, we love us some sleep deprived seat.


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You should, we love us some sleep deprived seat.



well now...y didnt u say so!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 12, 2010)

to chat....or not to chat????


----------



## JulieD (Dec 12, 2010)

JulieD said:


> to chat....or not to chat????



hmmm...guess not


----------



## LovesBigMen (Dec 12, 2010)

JulieD said:


> hmmm...guess not



I would go on, but I am no fun.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 12, 2010)

And I'm double no fun:
I'm slightly buzzed, 
and I need to do some 
brush up work for a kinesiology quiz tomorrow.
Dr. Ken likes to flunk people, it's like a sadistic hobby...


----------



## LovesBigMen (Dec 12, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> And I'm double no fun:
> I'm slightly buzzed,
> and I need to do some
> brush up work for a kinesiology quiz tomorrow.
> Dr. Ken likes to flunk people, it's like a sadistic hobby...



Oh shit you reminded me that I have my final exam for psychology tomorrow.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 13, 2010)

see? i'm on and all ready to chat but no one on... *sigh*


----------



## Paquito (Dec 14, 2010)

PAQUITO'S TAQUITOS. ¡ASSEMBLE!
k


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> PAQUITO'S TAQUITOS. ASSEMBLE!
> k



SALSA HERE!


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 14, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> see? i'm on and all ready to chat but no one on... *sigh*



yes....i even had to chat with myself last night bec noone was on last night....was awsome....


----------



## JulieD (Dec 14, 2010)

Attention Paquito...you are needed in the chat room...thanks
oh... and any one else can go too


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 14, 2010)

JulieD said:


> Attention Paquito...you are needed in the chat room...thanks
> oh... and any one else can go too



:-( I've never had personal requests . . .


----------



## JulieD (Dec 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> :-( I've never had personal requests . . .



I should have requested you...Paco still isnt there... *sigh*


----------



## Paquito (Dec 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> :-( I've never had personal requests . . .



Hey asshole, get on chat.

Personal request to Fish: hey asshole, get on chat.
Personal request to Zowie: hey asshole, get on chat.
Personal request to Lilshroom: hey asshole, get on chat.
Personal request to Amarathine: hey asshole, get on chat.
Personal request to Sasquatch: hey asshole, get on chat.
Personal request to Boostchub: hey asshole, get on chat.
Personal request to WillSpark: hey asshole, get on chat.
Personal request to other people who get on chat: hey asshole, get on chat.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 15, 2010)

hey assholes get in chat!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 17, 2010)

I have decided that the chat room will be a fun place to hang out in tonight....you should all come


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 18, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> hey assholes get in chat!



This. 
GO!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 18, 2010)

OK..OK! geesh!


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 19, 2010)

Get into the Chat!!! do it now!!!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 19, 2010)

we are chatting.... come on!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 20, 2010)

wanna chat?


----------



## JulieD (Dec 22, 2010)

get on chat!


----------



## Zowie (Dec 22, 2010)

I seem to be missing chat...


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm in there by myself


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 23, 2010)

ok ppl.....come on in...


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 24, 2010)

christmas chat??? i need to kill time until the cthulu princess passes out.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 27, 2010)

So I am getting ready to enter chat...i see there are a number of fellow chatters in there already....so please why dont you all come and join us? for the regulars, always a pleasure, for the occasional visitors...glad to have you back, and for any new comers, welcome! If you like to chat away, or sit back and watch from the side, great fun will be had for all....unless you are a troll, then we get to watch you get you ass handed to you! YaY!


----------



## jr000 (Dec 27, 2010)

i still haven't received that email with the code


----------



## JulieD (Dec 28, 2010)

jr000 said:


> i still haven't received that email with the code



yes...well, let me get on you right away...uh, i mean you can log on me immediately...oh, wait....ok, yeah...the code, um...i will...im sorry...yes I will PM you a code, of course :doh::blush::happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey *EVERYONE* come on to chat have fun chatting with others or just read being from a far I guess, BUT like others have said trolls are no no's 
So yeah come on get in their all of you people that have been on dim for a long time to those new comers.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 29, 2010)

One of da best chats. Ever.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm not saying, I'm just saying. 

Whoever wasn't in Chat tonight, totally missed me dancing to Hall&Oats and shaking my ass, while my clothes came off.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 29, 2010)

This chat was/is the bomb.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 29, 2010)

srsly...the best!

um...i will be back on monday...no worries


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 29, 2010)

Chaaaaaaaaaaat time!!!!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok.... I have like 15 min for Chat...get in here...NOW!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 30, 2010)

so i get a new laptop and i can run world of warcraft with default settings and some up to ultra, no lag. i can run final fantasy XIV just fine no lag at all. i go into the dims bhm/ffa chatroom and i lag like crazy. maybe it's just chrome i'll try firefox tomorrow and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 30, 2010)

Chat! Get in it!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2010)

it wont let me log in  I wanted to join the fun but but but It wont let me


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 30, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> it wont let me log in  I wanted to join the fun but but but It wont let me


PM one of the mods..BlueEyedBanshee isn't around but someone will get back to you.


----------



## jr000 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Paquito (Dec 31, 2010)

Ai, Papí Azúcarrrrr


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 31, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Ai, Papí Azúcarrrrr



you rang?


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 31, 2010)

jr000 said:


>



It didn't go to your spam, did it?


----------



## jr000 (Dec 31, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> It didn't go to your spam, did it?



not unless the code was hidden inside an email from MR. DORAL JONES asking me for my bank account info so he could wire some money out of the ivory coast


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 31, 2010)

jr000 said:


> not unless the code was hidden inside an email from MR. DORAL JONES asking me for my bank account info so he could wire some money out of the ivory coast



That's how I got into chat...


----------



## jr000 (Dec 31, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> That's how I got into chat...



ahhhh ok so the passcode is my bank routing number? 

i'll be there shortly!!


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 1, 2011)

I am currently going to bed with a wine cooler and a book. I will wake up in the late evening. At that time, I will emerge back onto the net, looking for chat...


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 1, 2011)

I keep ducking in and out, but no one's ever in the BHM/FFA forum.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> I keep ducking in and out, but no one's ever in the BHM/FFA forum.


We're in there all the time usually after 10 or so....I'm in the northeast US so adjust time accordingly.....


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 1, 2011)

bout that time?


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 2, 2011)

I missed chat... 
But the nap was revelatory. :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 2, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I missed chat...
> But the nap was revelatory. :happy:



and I . . . well I missed you.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 2, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> and I . . . well I missed you.



Awww, Shucks.

I missed you, too. :batting:


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2011)

I come and go from the computer a lot, so I can't usually sit down for a lot chat session until the kidlet is asleep, but I'll start popping in.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 3, 2011)

So, who is down to chat?


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 4, 2011)

Chat?
I have candy. :batting:


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 4, 2011)

what if I threw a chat and nobody came 

:blink:

i would make dinner and move on....


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 5, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> what if I threw a chat and nobody came
> 
> :blink:
> 
> i would make dinner and move on....



i do that all the time. i'm usually down to chat before the rest of the kiddies are so i just log in and kill some time until people show up. someone always does, lol


----------



## Zowie (Jan 5, 2011)

I always miss the chat.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 5, 2011)

I think we should.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 6, 2011)

well...let me try again...
Hey ass holes...get in chat!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 6, 2011)

have no fear

bigginz is here

to bore you


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 6, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> have no fear
> 
> bigginz is here
> 
> to bore you



I seriously think you and I would have just a badass time chillin'. Beatin' little kids at video games and laughing about it.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 7, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I seriously think you and I would have just a badass time chillin'. Beatin' little kids at video games and laughing about it.



and creating music


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG. There should be an official Dims House Band. Biggz and Hozay to start.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 7, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> OMG. There should be an official Dims House Band. Biggz and Hozay to start.



Paco will have to be frontman. I don't know if he has any musical talent, but he's got the personality.


----------



## graphicsgal (Jan 7, 2011)

Making a note to check chat tonight. I logged in once. No one was there so I moved along. I would love to chat with you fine folks.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 7, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Paco will have to be frontman. I don't know if he has any musical talent, but he's got the personality.



... I was hoping someone would throw my name into this. I can always count on you. Wanna be the quirky keyboard chick? Or perhaps play the tambourine?


----------



## JulieD (Jan 7, 2011)

ZOMG! I so want to be a back up go-go singer! I will wear my hair up in a bee-hive do and everything! Oh! And a sparklie dress!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 7, 2011)

you know you want to chat...


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 8, 2011)

I enjoy singing. I would like to sing at least backup vocal. Paco would be an awesome stage groupie. You know, the one who stands on the stage and gets the audience riled up, takes off the shirt, stage dives, stuff like that.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm Beyonce, I ain't no Kelly Rowland.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 8, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I'm Beyonce, I ain't no Kelly Rowland.



Being a part of something special makes you special. That said, I saw Brittany Spears in my drug-induced hallucinodream last night and now I'm better and more talented than all of you.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 8, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> BEing a part fo somethign special makes you special. That said, I saw Brittany Spears in my drug-induced hallucinodream last night and now I'm better and more talented than all of you.



Will, do you honestly think you're as strong of a balladeer as I am? Ballads are kind of my thing.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 8, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Will, do you honestly think you're as strong of a balladeer as I am? Ballads are kind of my thing.



You dress like you're homeschooled.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm happy being Michelle Williams.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 8, 2011)

Wait, wheres Will? I mean, I only noticed because, like, five minutes have gone by without him saying something totally obnoxious.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 8, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> You dress like you're homeschooled.


MWAHAHAHAHA <breathe> MWAHAHAHA


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 12, 2011)

where the fuck are all my late night chatters at?


----------



## JulieD (Jan 16, 2011)

so...does anyone wanna chat? it had been a while...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 16, 2011)

Sure. *raises hand*


----------



## JulieD (Jan 17, 2011)

chat was fun last night...:happy:


----------



## penguin (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm a little drunk and a little chatty...anyone around?


----------



## JulieD (Jan 25, 2011)

chat anyone?


----------



## JulieD (Feb 3, 2011)

we should so have a chat tomorrow evening...just saying


----------



## hbighappy (Feb 4, 2011)

some reason chat dont work for me tried it once worked but since then hasn't worked im try see what error I get


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 4, 2011)

hbighappy said:


> some reason chat dont work for me tried it once worked but since then hasn't worked im try see what error I get


You probably have to re-register.


----------



## hbighappy (Feb 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> You probably have to re-register.



yup had do that new handle is Senorniceguy


----------



## LovesBigMen (Feb 4, 2011)

JulieD said:


> we should so have a chat tomorrow evening...just saying



Heck yes we all should!!! :happy:


----------



## JulieD (Feb 4, 2011)

Lets chat!


----------



## Paquito (Feb 4, 2011)

Chat! Do it.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Feb 5, 2011)

I either forgot my user name a part of it or my password lameness.
I got it yay!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 5, 2011)

LovesBigMen said:


> I either forgot my user name a part of it or my password lameness.


re-register. sweetie--we're waiting.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 5, 2011)

i was in an epic battle against zombies last night, sorry.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 7, 2011)

CHAT TIME. I'll be there in a few, but the rest of you get in there NOW.


----------



## JulieD (Feb 8, 2011)

I see you are all on.... wanna chat?


----------



## LovesBigMen (Feb 9, 2011)

Effin a I missed the funnnn!


----------



## JulieD (Feb 9, 2011)

LovesBigMen said:


> Effin a I missed the funnnn!



it was short lived...you didn't miss much


----------



## LovesBigMen (Feb 9, 2011)

JulieD said:


> it was short lived...you didn't miss much



Ah awesome! :happy: doing h.w. was worth missing chat then.


----------



## JulieD (Mar 2, 2011)

Miss the old chat times...we should chat more often...even though I am probably the only one that misses it...*sigh*


----------



## Zowie (Mar 2, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Miss the old chat times...we should chat more often...even though I am probably the only one that misses it...*sigh*



I miss it too!


----------



## nathant78 (Mar 2, 2011)

i have been able to get on when others were on. it was fun while they were available!


----------



## Paquito (Jan 27, 2012)

People are in the chat room right now. Let's do this shit. Get your asses in here, thanks.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm in..................


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 27, 2012)

spent the last 5 minutes trying every username and password combination i could think of and nothing...


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 27, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> spent the last 5 minutes trying every username and password combination i could think of and nothing...



Same here, I had to create a new handle.


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 27, 2012)

You guys really should have been there!

I mean I was in there and everything. *Now* don't you feel like you missed out?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 27, 2012)

*I never mastered the art of the *chat room* *


----------



## JenFromOC (Jan 27, 2012)

Ohhhh so, we're chatting again......I wanna join in


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm in the fucking chatroom and everyone leaves

edit: I'm still in there...come on!


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 28, 2012)

If we give a bit more notice would that work out better?


How about tonight? Nobody ever does anything on Saturday nights! 

...is that just me?


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 28, 2012)

SitiTomato said:


> If we give a bit more notice would that work out better?
> 
> 
> How about tonight? Nobody ever does anything on Saturday nights!
> ...



I'll join tonight


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 28, 2012)

What time is the Super-Secret Meeting??


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 28, 2012)

samuraiscott said:


> What time is the Super-Secret Meeting??



It's hard to say because of time zones, but any time in the evening would work on my end. Anyone else in?


----------



## Zowie (Jan 28, 2012)

We are now chatting up a storm.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm All Alone In The Chat Now!!!


----------



## Paquito (Jan 29, 2012)

We've had two pretty good nights! Except for the part where my internet craps out and I get back after everyone leaves.

Still, it's going well.


----------



## Treach (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, we had all sorts of talk about pants and pie and cat-chat and cum!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 29, 2012)

Treach said:


> Yeah, we had all sorts of talk about pants and pie and cat-chat and cum!



You left out CHEW!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like I missed out on a good night. FML

Never going to sleep early again!


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 3, 2012)

I just wanted to let everyone know that tonight I will be in the chat room, so please come with your questions ready. I will not be signing any physical goods, they always end up on ebay. I will only sign titties.


----------



## SitiTomato (Feb 4, 2012)

Man I missed it, now who'll draw on my ample bosom?

How about we try for this Saturday afternoon, I'll bring the cristal and cheetos.


----------

